# Murrays Brewers Secret Stash - Wild Thing!



## nick_wilko (3/11/08)

The first installment of the Murrays Brewers Secret Stash looks tasty!

Anyone know what sort of distribution this range is going to get?


----------



## Muggus (3/11/08)

I was a bit too keen!

Ordered a cube direct from Murrays 10 minutes after reading about it! h34r:


----------



## nick_wilko (3/11/08)

Ok I actually read the email a bit more thoroughly (must've been too excited to really take in the details before)

Only available online or at port stephens


----------



## bradsbrew (3/11/08)

wilko said:


> The first installment of the Murrays Brewers Secret Stash looks tasty!
> 
> Anyone know what sort of distribution this range is going to get?



Looks like you can only grab a cube online or direct from their new premises.  only 1100 bottles. Oh well


----------



## Muggus (3/11/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Looks like you can only grab a cube online or direct from their new premises.  only 1100 bottles. Oh well


Only 1100 bottles!? Oh, damn...ummm I feel a bit bad now for buying a whole cube. 

If I do manage to get some, I'm willing to swap for beer(s) of similiar worth. 
PM me if you're interested...I don't like be a greedy beer whore!


----------



## Weizguy (3/11/08)

I'm going for a little drive tomorrow, I reckon.
Just 20 min from my door to Murray's.
Happy to be a beer hog, as I tasted this superb morsel on the weekend at Bitter and Twisted.

Oh, and I heard that there was only about 1000 bottles. Maybe there's 100 for promotions, e.g. last weekend.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/11/08)

Muggus said:


> ...I don't like be a greedy beer whore!




I love it when you talk dirty Muggus.

So for us great unwashed, what are you giuys talking about. What's the source ! What is this Murrays Stash ?


----------



## bradsbrew (3/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I love it when you talk dirty Muggus.
> 
> So for us great unwashed, what are you giuys talking about. What's the source ! What is this Murrays Stash ?





Introducing Brewer's Secret Stash! 

November 2008 
What kind of beer would a brewer brew if a brewer was brewing for brewers? 

No fanfare, no sports sponsorships, no fancy labels, and definitely no lemons . . . just great Australian craft beer. The kind of beer brewers brew for themselves and others with the same, unrelenting passion for flavour. 

Introducing Murray's 'Brewer's Secret Stash' extreme beer range. The essence of what Murray's is all about beers we love to drink, beers that push boundaries, beers that pack a flavour punch and wake-up the mouth. 

Our first release Murray's 'Wild Thing' Imperial Stout - is out today. Only 1100 bottles. Only available at Port Stephens Winery (the future new home of Murray's Craft Brewing Co) or online at murraysbrewingco.com.au





"Wild Thing" Imperial Stout. ABV 10%. OG 1,100.

Inspired by the great stouts favoured by Russian Imperial Court, Murray's "Wild Thing" Imperial Stout is a beer fit for a Czar. A massive, intense drinking experience. The colour is black. Totally black. The heart of darkness. Impossible to see through even when held up to the light nothing insipid about this beer. Aromas of strong dark chocolate, a little fruitiness from the hops and yeast and some rumminess from the alcohol. The flavour is an intense hit of mocha bitter dark chocolate bordering on coffee. Some malt sweetness but an aggressive hop bitterness and roast grain bite to balance. And then there's the mouthfeel Full bodied is an understatement. Massive mouthfillling malt that almost overwhelms, before the freight train of the bitterness from the hops and the roast acidity kicks in to clean up the palate. A tiny batch of a huge beer only 1100 bottles brewed. A beer to savour if you dare!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/11/08)

bradsbrew said:


> "Wild Thing" Imperial Stout. ABV 10%. OG 1,100.



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## leeboy (3/11/08)

I tasted this bad boy on the weekend (thanks shawn). Very very good. I'll be heading to the soon to be brewery this weekend to pick up a cube. Can't wait...


----------



## Gough (3/11/08)

Thanks fellas. It was great to take a carton along to the bitter and twisted festival on the weekend to get some feedback on the beer before today's release. I'm really happy with it, especially how well it's drinking given how young it is. It is a very limited release, partly because in a brewery our size we can only brew a small batch of a beer this big, but also because it is not going to appeal to everyone - it isn't intended to! We'll be doing some small batches of beers like this that we're keen to experiment with over the next year. Thanks for the support. If you guys don't buy it, I can't brew it!  And yes, summer is a bad time to be releasing an Imperial Stout... in theory... I mean, is there any bad time to drink an imperial stout? :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## dr K (3/11/08)

A remarkable beer..I really cannot say much more.
I drove me to an overwhelming overconsumption of Guetamalean Insanity Beans.
Both experiences were mindblowing.
Bitter and Twisted..you did it again..

K


----------



## Snow (3/11/08)

Ok..... 3 pints of homebrew and the above reviews have coerced me into handing over the plastic to purchase a cube. I can't wait to try the latest instalment in a range of beers from perhaps the finest brewery in Australia. Bring it on!! :icon_drool2: 

I'll be drinking some immediately, and cellaring the rest, alongside the Murray's Porter. 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## MHB (3/11/08)

Truly a superb stout!
Shawn did the black grain fraction reach 20%

B&T lived up to the expectations, some fantastic beer, great to see so many familiar faces, not least the inimitable Dr K

Les if you are going to the winery, grab me a case will you. He only made 400 litres; I dont think it will last until the weekend.

Cheers all
Mark


----------



## bigfridge (3/11/08)

Gough said:


> Thanks fellas. It was great to take a carton along to the bitter and twisted festival on the weekend to get some feedback on the beer before today's release. I'm really happy with it, especially how well it's drinking given how young it is. It is a very limited release, partly because in a brewery our size we can only brew a small batch of a beer this big, but also because it is not going to appeal to everyone - it isn't intended to! We'll be doing some small batches of beers like this that we're keen to experiment with over the next year. Thanks for the support. If you guys don't buy it, I can't brew it!  And yes, summer is a bad time to be releasing an Imperial Stout... in theory... I mean, is there any bad time to drink an imperial stout? :lol:
> 
> Shawn.




I am afraid that I keep making Shawn blush - and I am going to do it again.

This is the finest beer that I have tasted ! It is very similar to the great RIS's that I tasted in the US, but without the massive 'in your face' hops.

It is a world class beer made in a world class brewery by a world class brewer.

Keep em coming Shawn

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Weizguy (3/11/08)

I recall that I described it as a Beergasm, and paroxysmal.

Very drinkable, and scarily so.

I'm very glad to be one of the chosen few to taste it at B&T. I guess that Shawn has great respect for the Newcastle tastebuds cultivated by the BJCP course run by David (bigfridge).

Thanks Shawn and thanks Dave. :beer:


----------



## Gough (3/11/08)

Bloody hell!  Blushing indeed... 

Thanks again fellas. I'll make sure Graeme Mahy who left us a month or two back gets to hear some of the feedback. I brewed the beer but he was still head brewer at the time of brewday and I have learnt a helluva lot from him. 

I'm really happy with the beer and hope it is a success. If it sells OK then I'll get to do some more, and some more small batch 'specials'. I've got more than a few ideas...  

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## nate2g (3/11/08)

Cheers Shawn once again for the sample @ B&T and no there's never a bad time for a good IS  . 

I can't praise the Murrays crew enough for getting out there and distributing beers in Oz that perhaps may educate and provide new tasting experiences for those not familiar with these styles. 

I feel a bit greedy just having purchased a carton of the IS, but keen to share a bottle or ten up this way.


----------



## joshuahardie (4/11/08)

I was lucky enough to try some on Saturday and boy did it blow my mind. so much flavour i could hardly taste the 2ipa that followed it.

hopefully there will be some left in a month when i get the chance to head up to Port Stephens... gonna make a special anniversary ale trip.


----------



## GMK (4/11/08)

Still waiting for the website to get back to me on a price for the following:

2 x 4 pack Imperial Stout
1 x 4 pack Murays 2IPA
1 x 4 pack Extra Porter.

Would like to be able to share some of these with the Barossa Brewers Club.


----------



## Trent (4/11/08)

I got to try this beauty at the Bitter and Twisted festival (what a weekend) and I must say that it ranks right up there, and possibly a little above, the best Imperial Stouts I have tried in the States.
Without a doubt the best commercially made beer I have tried in Oz, I will certainly be getting myself some to stick in the cellar for a year or 3. Big ups to Murrays for taking commercial aussie beer where it has never gone before (10% and black as hell).
All the best
Trent


----------



## LexP (4/11/08)

GMK said:


> Still waiting for the website to get back to me on a price for the following:
> 
> 2 x 4 pack Imperial Stout
> 1 x 4 pack Murays 2IPA
> ...



Can you let us know what they say in regards to mixed cubes? 
I'm very keen to try it but a whole cube is a bit dear for me.


----------



## Weizguy (5/11/08)

joshuahardie said:


> I was lucky enough to try some on Saturday and boy did it blow my mind. so much flavour i could hardly taste the 2ipa that followed it.
> 
> hopefully there will be some left in a month when i get the chance to head up to Port Stephens... gonna make a special anniversary ale trip.


They will be running out soon enough.
The cases on the floor are all that they have, and there's three less cases as of this arvo, with a hefty dent in my bank account.
The people upon whose behalf I have purchased these ales will receive delivery soon.

Les the RIS-hog

Oh, and I had a cheap taster of the Grand Cru while I was there (to rub everyone's nose in it) :lol:


----------



## Muggus (6/11/08)

Recieved my cube this arvo and consuming my first as we speak.

Bloody huge beer! 
Blacker than black...rusty brown head!
Charcoal and smoke and port and huge lingering bitterness...warming.

Probably not idea on a warm spring day, but **** its nice! :chug:


----------



## jlm (6/11/08)

Arrived home to find a pleasent surprise on the doorstep



Hmmmmmm, Still about 25 ish degrees outside, not really the right weather but once one is chilled, I'm into it.


----------



## Paul H (6/11/08)

jlm said:


> Arrived home to find a pleasent surprise on the doorstep
> View attachment 22304
> 
> Hmmmmmm, Still about 25 ish degrees outside, not really the right weather but once one is chilled, I'm into it.



Ordered mine on Monday night still waiting patiently, well sort of :unsure: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## kram (6/11/08)

Lucky buggers!


----------



## jlm (6/11/08)

Paul H said:


> Ordered mine on Monday night still waiting patiently, well sort of :unsure:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



Ordered mine on monday too, can't be too far away. You're in Mansfield too aren't you? If you haven't got yours tomorrow roll on down to pareena cres and I'll spot ya one.
Split one with the wife...... WOW. :icon_drool2:


----------



## schooey (6/11/08)

That's it, I'm going tomorrow... <_<

Shawn, if you see this, save me a cube, please.... :unsure:


----------



## Paul H (6/11/08)

jlm said:


> Ordered mine on monday too, can't be too far away. You're in Mansfield too aren't you? If you haven't got yours tomorrow roll on down to pareena cres and I'll spot ya one.
> Split one with the wife...... WOW. :icon_drool2:



I thought I could smell an IS earlier, jlm was that you :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## nate2g (6/11/08)

Got my carton today...a big cheers guys!

Anyone around Brissie who's keen to try this give me a shout. I'm happy to spot a few bottles, after all I can't drink it all, or can I? :icon_drunk:


----------



## schooey (7/11/08)

I went and picked mine up today. I suggest if anyone wants a case to hurry up, there were less than 15 or so cases left on the floor and the guy said once they are gone, that's it.


----------



## joshuahardie (7/11/08)

schooey said:


> I went and picked mine up today. I suggest if anyone wants a case to hurry up, there were less than 15 or so cases left on the floor and the guy said once they are gone, that's it.



Hmm, looks like i will probably miss out on this one at this rate over 50% of the stock gone in a week.
I am probably kidding myself to think that the missus would approve a $128 cube of beer.....

josh


----------



## Ross (7/11/08)

My cube arrived this morning... I'll bring you a sample tonight Paul...or maybe I'll just bring the empty bottle for you to sniff :lol: 

Bloody fantastic :super: ....Well done yet again Gough & Crew.... :beer: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Trent (7/11/08)

Hey Shawn
It looks like the whole batch is going to be gone within about 5 days of going on sale, so I guess/hope/demand this means you make something else along these lines a couple of times a year?!?
Big thanks to Les for picking up a cube for me. A wonderful beer, and I shall be sampling one every few months (if I can control myself) over the next few years and see how it ages. At the very least, it will make me less proud of my own RIS....
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (7/11/08)

joshuahardie said:


> Hmm, looks like i will probably miss out on this one at this rate over 50% of the stock gone in a week.
> I am probably kidding myself to think that the missus would approve a $128 cube of beer.....
> 
> josh


I have 8 in my box (after allocation of shares). Will put aside 2 for you, if you wish, and we'll catch up later sometime.

Cheers
Les


----------



## Trent (7/11/08)

Les
You may be possibly the most selfless person I know. I am not sure I could part with any of mine.....
T.


----------



## Weizguy (7/11/08)

Trent said:


> Les
> You may be possibly the most selfless person I know. I am not sure I could part with any of mine.....
> T.


ah, you forget that I live only 15-20 minutes away and still have time to buy another entire box or three.


----------



## Gough (7/11/08)

G'day all,

Thanks heaps for the support and glad you are enjoying the Imperial Stout. It was a lot of fun to brew... and very damn messy! It is great that you are getting behind a beer like this. It is expensive for us to make and we didn't know how it would be recieved. Looks like we needn't have worried :beer: Aust Post has done well out of us this week, that's for sure! 

The best thing about it from my point of view is that if this batch sells out I'll be able to brew a few more small batch 'specials' earlier than I thought. It is great to take a risk on doing something a bit different and having it rewarded. And apart from anything else I'm bloody happy with the beer!


Thanks again, 

Shawn.


----------



## floppinab (7/11/08)

Gough said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Shawn.



Hi Shawn, With Graeme off the seen does that mean,........ ahem ........ahhhh,........ you are the head kettle honcho????


----------



## Weizguy (7/11/08)

Gough said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Thanks heaps for the support and glad you are enjoying the Imperial Stout. It was a lot of fun to brew... and very damn messy! It is great that you are getting behind a beer like this. It is expensive for us to make and we didn't know how it would be recieved. Looks like we needn't have worried :beer: Aust Post has done well out of us this week, that's for sure!
> 
> ...


Justifiably happy. I've heard comment, from those who would know, that this is the best Strong Ale they've tasted anywhere, and it may be the best Aussie beer they have tasted.
It's certainly smooth enough, and you can expect plenty of support while you're turning out great beer like it.

It seems that you've found a niche and a very nice one too.

In no uncertain terms, I look forward to more of the same.



floppinab said:


> Hi Shawn, With Graeme off the seen does that mean,........ ahem ........ahhhh,........ you are the head kettle honcho????


I believe that it does, flop.
Respect to the previous brewer and let the new brewer reign! :beer:
(Edited by a pedant, for grammar)


----------



## Duff (7/11/08)

Damn, Damn, Damn......

I told myself that I would never pay $143 for a carton of beer, but all these great reviews made it too difficult to stay away....

A cube ordered to look forward to tasting at the next DAG brewday in December :icon_chickcheers: 

Disregard my PM yesterday Shawn  

Look forward to receiving and tasting (and cellaring in the wine fridge - now what to throw out to make room....)

The Wild Thing hits the Far North :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Gough (7/11/08)

floppinab said:


> Hi Shawn, With Graeme off the seen does that mean,........ ahem ........ahhhh,........ you are the head kettle honcho????



:lol: Graeme left a coupla months back and yes I am now head brewer at Murray's. As for 'head kettle honcho...' Not quite sure if I can live up to that title... :blink: As I said in an earlier post in this thread, I learnt a lot from Graeme in my time working with him. He's back in NZ now and we'll no doubt be seeing some excellent beers from him shortly - can't wait to try a few myself. 

Thanks again all for the feedback on the stout. It is very young at the moment although drinking well for its age. If you can cellar it well it should improve across the next year. That said, it is drinking well now... Depends how much will power you have I guess!

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (7/11/08)

Duff said:


> Damn, Damn, Damn......
> 
> I told myself that I would never pay $143 for a carton of beer, but all these great reviews made it too difficult to stay away....
> 
> ...


Testify, brother Duff!
in the far, far North.
If you like it, you buy it. If not, you'd make it your self.
If you beg, you might get some hints on the recipe???
Shawn celebrated my State BoS beer, the so-called Grand Champion. Great name.
In return, I am helping to celebrate this beer. I hope he saves some for the World Beer titles or whatever it's called.
I hope Tony wants some for Christmas. I'm reserving some for him, and Adrian the Bullfrogg from Kanberra too.
Buy some now for people you'd like to show some appreciation to ('scuse grammar).
I hope there can be borne a regular line of the Wild Thing, and new seasonals vying for a place as a regular beer.
I'd like to see a bank of Murray's taps all around the Bay and Newcastle. Lord knows we need something better in the Florida-esque swamplands of Medowie. At the pub which wins the grammar award for "Last in Class" with the name of Bull "n" Bush.


----------



## schooey (7/11/08)

Gough said:


> Depends how much will power you have I guess!



Umm... That would be none... I went up today and bought a cube and an extra stubbie, by the time I made it back to MHB, it had kinda evaporated... :unsure: then another out of the cube evaporated this afternoon for research and photographical purposes


Congrats on the new gig, Shawn, I look forward to a few leisurely saturday arvo's at Bob's sampling some more of your seasonals, and congrats on a great effort with the 'Wild Thing'


----------



## Duff (8/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Testify, brother Duff!
> in the far, far North.
> If you like it, you buy it. If not, you'd make it your self.
> If you beg, you might get some hints on the recipe???
> ...



I just had to do it Reverend Seth  

A higher force told me "buy, buy, buy"

Just hope Australia Post don't stuff up the delivery.


----------



## razz (8/11/08)

Still available on the Murrays website, minus one cube of course !


----------



## leeboy (8/11/08)

If any of the hags are headed up there this weekend and up to it. Could someone grab me a cube. I'll fix you up asap. Direct deposit or cash. I unfortnately won't be able to get up there till either late tomorrow arvo if I'm lucky or next weekend. Stupid work
Lee


----------



## Muggus (8/11/08)

It's just occured to me I have quite a number of great Murrays ales at my disposal in the cellar...
15 bottles Wild Thing
14 bottles Porter
12 bottles 2IPA
around 8 Grand Cru

Once again, the offer is there for anyone who'd like to swap a beer-for-a-beer.
Otherwise i've got Chrissy for the relos figured out!


----------



## Weizguy (8/11/08)

leeboy said:


> If any of the hags are headed up there this weekend and up to it. Could someone grab me a cube. I'll fix you up asap. Direct deposit or cash. I unfortnately won't be able to get up there till either late tomorrow arvo if I'm lucky or next weekend. Stupid work
> Lee


Locking one in for you, Eddie. ..umm, Lee.
I'll pm you when I have the goods. OK?

Or, if for some reason I can't get there today ( <--Edit )


----------



## leeboy (8/11/08)

You are a dead set champ les. Thanks heaps for that. I'll send a couple of tallies of my tripel your way with payment for your err... feedback


----------



## Weizguy (8/11/08)

OK, I'm back. Was advised that there were 16 cases before I collected three.
(*Edit - Big shout out to Mark and Heidi at the Winery. They looked after me well, as I sampled a beer while I took a short break, and I tried to convince a customer that he was missing a great opportunity to buy some of the Imperial Stout. Mark packed my non-IS beers into a cube for me and processed my payment and then wheeled my cases out to the car and packed them gently into the boot. Much respect to them!)

I decided to ask about the Anniversary Ale II while I was there but there was none in stock, so I decided to clean up the remaining Best Extra Porter and filled the remaining 2 bottle positions with a Pils and another Imperial Stout. No prizes for guessing what I'm drinking later today. :beerbang: 

I'll catch you soon, Lee.


----------



## joshuahardie (10/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I have 8 in my box (after allocation of shares). Will put aside 2 for you, if you wish, and we'll catch up later sometime.
> 
> Cheers
> Les



Les, you are too generous, you have driven up there and gone to the effort, it would be rude of me to rob you of something so good. As stupid as it is for me to say this, but you should keep them all to yourself.

but the offer was very appreciated... ill just have to pull my finger out and make an extra special trip.


----------



## kirem (7/4/09)

Had one of these last night.

What a great beer.


----------



## Ross (7/4/09)

Yes, a great drop - I'm desperately trying to leave my remaining bottles to age, but the call is strong....

cheers Ross


----------



## PostModern (7/4/09)

Just wondering what percentage of the grain bill is coffee beans?


----------



## kirem (7/4/09)

I was trying to do the same, but the call is too great. I have one left, it is sitting in the cellar with a moo brew oaked stout.

I might look at replicating the Wild Thing.

I shared it with a few guys and one of them said, it's like ice cream


----------



## kirem (7/4/09)

I did a search there doesn't seem to be a discussion on replicating the wild thing.

Any ideas?


----------



## kirem (8/4/09)

OK, hows does this sound?

~60% Bairds GP
~ 10% Wheat malt
~15% Roasted Barley
~ 15% Chocolate Malt

might try and get ~5% crystal in there as well

80 IBU using Magnum
10IBU at 15min using EKG
10IBU at flame out using EKG

mash at 65degC for 90min

aim for 1100 OG 
~1030 -1040 FG

Wyeast Irish Ale 1084 at 20degC

Does black, munich, melanoidin or amber have a place in this beer?

I don't want to throw the kitchen sink at it, but I haven't done one of these before and the flavour and aroma is quite complex and layered.

I have also toyed with idea of putting 0.5g/L medium toast french oak chips in the boil. I have some that I used for a mocha character in some wines.


----------



## Duff (8/4/09)

Ross said:


> Yes, a great drop - I'm desperately trying to leave my remaining bottles to age, but the call is strong....
> 
> cheers Ross



10 bottles still in my wine fridge at 14C B)


----------

